# [solved] Cannot "emerge --sync" any more

## l33tmmx

I've used Gentoo since year 2005 and not once have had any problems with syncing. But recently something strange happened: last wednesday (5.3.2014) about 18.30 local time (Finland, +2 GMT) I "emerge --sync"ed my workstation as usual, no problems there. But, some three hours later, I had the idea of updating my two servers, a file- and a webserver, too, not having done that for +2 weeks. That's when the problems started:

```

wintermute madmax # emerge --sync

>>> Synchronization of repository 'gentoo' located in '/usr/portage'...

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.europe.gentoo.org': [Errno -2] Name or service not known

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Name or service not known

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(128) [Receiver=3.1.0]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.europe.gentoo.org

```

After that, I've been unable to sync any of my Gentoo installations. I've tried different Gentoo rsync servers around the world, tried switching from my ISP's DNS servers to the public Google ones... No luck, I get every time the same error message!!! Everything else networking-related seems to continue to work as they should, from normal http to bittorrent traffic... AFAIK I haven't changed anything on the ADSL modem or the firewall machine which could affect this.

Any ideas what could be causing this??? 

BTW, should the rsync servers be reachable by ping or traceroute? I get this:

```

wintermute madmax # LC_ALL=C ping rsync.europe.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host rsync.europe.gentoo.org

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Check your /etc/resolv.conf for the proper nameserver, but then again it should affect other stuff not only Gentoo...  Double check your lookups, are you sure just command line rsync isn't working?  Yes, you should be able to ping or nslookup, something happened with your DNS resolution of the host.  Rsync.europe.gentoo.org is a huge roundrobin DNS lookup, there is more than 20 hosts in it...

----------

## l33tmmx

It seems that my ISP was doing something stupid... The whole connection was down from Saturday evening to Sunday evening. Needed to reset the ADSL modem to factory settings, too, but finally got the internet connection working again a hour or so ago. And rsync works, too   :Very Happy:  . Thanks for answering!

----------

